# Do NOT start another "Flow Hive" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Here is a link to the surviving Honey Flow thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?307501-Extractor-less-honey-by-quot-Honey-Flow-quot

... apparently Barry forgot to include that link in his post.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Maybe it's for those of us with the first stages of alzheimer's. The short term memory is the first to go.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

bump


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

May I start a "anti-honeyflow" thread to balance this out? Seems that 90% of my year is spent bowing to hives who live at the edge of the perpetual syrup trough. IMO this thread would be quite the opposite of the magical mystery world of the "AUTO FILL-em" hive. 

Heads up!!!!! Look for my upcoming Youtube video about hives that move themselves into and out of pollination all by themselves! Now theres a real miracle I could live with!!!!!!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

>> hives that move themselves into and out of pollination all by themselves! 


No problem - surely you have some '_drone_' hives, right?  Put em to work - why let DHL get all the glory?? 

http://www.theguardian.com/technolo...nches-first-commercial-drone-delivery-service


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

What is a Honey Flow Thread?" (Barry, this could be the very first "What is a Honey Flow Thread Thread," which would break new ground!!!) :banana:


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Rader Sidetrack said:


> >> hives that move themselves into and out of pollination all by themselves!
> 
> 
> No problem - surely you have some '_drone_' hives, right?  Put em to work - why let DHL get all the glory??
> ...


Thanks for the idea.

I already have been seriously thinking that a stout one of those drones would be just perfect to take a little trip around the almond orchard to give my local packs of hungry crows a gentle nudge when the nuts get ripe. Last year we had to get in the pickup every hour or so and give them a chase with the shotgun. Now that I can blame your "delivery" suggestion for the reason to capitulate on a purchase I'm sure that the Mrs. will heartily agree with your reasoning as to why we NEED a DRONE....AH AH AH........ i mean hive mover.

Anything to keep me home!!!!!!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!! . . . .Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!! . . . .Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!! . . . .Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!! . . . .Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!! . . . .


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*



NeilV said:


> What is a Honey Flow Thread?" (Barry, this could be the very first "What is a Honey Flow Thread Thread," which would break new ground!!!) :banana:


I also need to know what a honey flow thread is. I don't want to start one without knowing it. Barry seems to be serious. I also get offended when I get deleted. Maybe this is one of those mid February insanity threads.


----------



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*



DanielD said:


> I also need to know what a honey flow thread is. I don't want to start one without knowing it. Barry seems to be serious. I also get offended when I get deleted. Maybe this is one of those mid February insanity threads.


Hey Barry

Why limit discussion?
When I saw this thread, it piqued my curiosity, and I spent 5 minutes trying to figure out what you were talking about.
I'm not going to buy one, or promote them, but to simply prohibit posts on the subject any subject that isn't illegal, immoral or offensive seems pretty draconian.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Then you didn't read post #2.

Read carefully what I've actually said in this thread. There's *one* limitation and it is clearly stated in the title of this thread.


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Barry said:


> Then you didn't read post #2.
> 
> Read carefully what I've actually said in this thread. There's *one* limitation and it is clearly stated in the title of this thread.


Oh! Now I get it. This thread is about that new honey flow hive. :lpf:


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Honeyflow Thread is often used to weave new clothes for Emporers and hold together tales about magic beans and queens. When Honeyflow Threads are outlawed! Only Outlaws will have a Thread! NO THREAD CONTROL LAWS!!!


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

It's Barryonian totalitarianism! It's government overreach I tell you! Lol


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

>> but to simply prohibit posts on the subject any subject that isn't illegal, immoral or offensive seems pretty draconian.


Personally, I see some appeal to _immoral _threads. :lookout: How about ...

... a virgin 'doing it' with a dozen or more eager suitors, in quick succession, in midair ...!!!  :lpf:


:ws:


... OK, _juvenile _I know ... but fun ...


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

bump


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

So if they would call it like it is called. FLOW HIVE then when you search for it you can find it.

http://mashable.com/2015/02/24/flow-hive-invention/

Now I think we have the triggers in to find it with a search.


Fresh honey on tap, Aussie inventors, Flow Hive, partly-formed honeycomb cells, Andersons, Byron Bay in northern New South Wales, Stuart and Cedar Anderson


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Rader Sidetrack said:


> a virgin 'doing it' with a dozen or more eager suitors, in quick succession, in midair


Imagine a google image search on that term. Might want to go "incognito" first.

Of course that might be a good plan before you image search on honey flow too.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Barry said:


> Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!! . . . .Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!! . . . .Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!! . . . .Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!! . . . .Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!! . . . .


Bumpity bump bump. The threads are showing up again...


----------



## rsjohnson2u (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Because every winter and spring we don't get: What kind of queen should I get? What kind of hive should I get? When do I add another super? How do I catch a swarm? How do I prevent swarming?.....OVER, AND OVER, AND OVER.....??????????????? 
(and as a relative newbie, I'm as guilty as anyone. At least I learned to ask in 101 after being told to "DO A SEARCH" by the long timers ad nauseum


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

na, rsjohnson2u all those topics create discussion. I have a feeling there are other reasons related to Barry's request


----------



## rsjohnson2u (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'm just as sick of honey flow (do I get sued if I don't use that by permission?) as anyone. Just making a tongue in cheek remark about repetitive threads/subjects.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I actually love the idea, talk about innovation at its finest. They stole my idea!! I have always said, "if I could just stick a pipe into this hive to pull the honey out!!"


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*



rsjohnson2u said:


> after being told to "DO A SEARCH" by the long timers ad nauseum


If the same questions were not asked over and over there would not be nearly as much to do on here.

The better advice would be to get a specific point into the subject line if at all possible - and keep the body of it very short and concise. A subject of "question?" With a 1000 word body is not the best way to get help from a forum in my opinion.

Sorry off topic.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*



David LaFerney said:


> If the same questions were not asked over and over there would not be nearly as much to do on here.


I've always said this to people when they harp all over new people on forums with the "search search search" tirade. If the assessment is that the question has already been asked why not archive the forum and close up shop? This is kind of a like a conversation... if the conversation starts up with new people the next day or month or year... you're going to have a lot of the same discussions going on. Such is life.


----------



## rsjohnson2u (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

As a newbie myself, I often find a search just doesn't quite answer the question I have. There seems much less grumpiness if one poses the questions into the proper forum (even though "general" implies ALL questions could go there). And, Barry will move it anyway, if he feels the need. I find most are understanding of repetitive questions, well, except perhaps, "honey flow"  
So now we're really off topic.


----------



## TxGypsy (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

It's a pretty cool idea, but I believe I'll let others discover the flaws and spend the rather large amount of money they want for this wonder. 

My main concern is that this will appeal to the people that want honey and want bees for pollination, but don't want to actually be a beekeeper. Of course it does give real beekeepers some income from selling them new nucs or packages every time their bees don't survive the winter, which is likely to be yearly. I anticipate seeing quite a few flow hive frames for sale on Craigslist before too very long.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Bump


----------



## Will O'Brien (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Barry said:


> Then you didn't read post #2.
> 
> Read carefully what I've actually said in this thread. There's *one* limitation and it is clearly stated in the title of this thread.


Barry, I looked but could not find the limitation that is clearly stated. Will you please restate it for me?

Thanks


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*



David LaFerney said:


> If the same questions were not asked over and over there would not be nearly as much to do on here.


So true, so every now (more now) than then, what's old, becomes new again!


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Ian said:


> I actually love the idea, talk about innovation at its finest. They stole my idea!! I have always said, "*if I could just stick a pipe into this hive to pull the honey out!*!"


You can do that real easy.....just make sure you turn on the shop-vac before you insert the pipe.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Ian said:


> I actually love the idea, talk about innovation at its finest. They stole my idea!! I have always said, "if I could just stick a pipe into this hive to pull the honey out!!"


Ian 
Looks like I may have found your original drawings in the United States Patent Office  

Check out this patent from 1940 for a hive.
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/2223561.pdf




BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## GGTilton (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I have had just about enough of the "honey on tap" In six months no one will remember it, except the creator of the scheme that netted millions.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This is funny. THE NO MORE THREAD has turned into a thread. :ws:


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Bump


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Bump


----------



## Banemorth (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Why not just sticky the thread until the hype subsides? 

I don't even have bees yet but my friends and co-workers know I'm planning to and have had about five guys tell me about it already.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

"Stickies" are only at the top _if _one peruses the _individual _forums. If you primarily read Beesource through the "_New Posts_" button, "stickies" won't show up until someone makes a new post in them.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Bump for reminder.....


----------



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Evidently, polls about the Flow Hive are not allowed either. Keep that in mind as well. :v:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Go ahead and start your Poll. Just don't start another Thread. With all of the Pages and Posts on the Flow Hive Thread, what do you need a Poll for? To detail some data on how those who would answer your questions feel about the Flow Hive? I guess some people are into Polls. Me, I think they are meaningless. Only a select few will respond.


----------



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*



sqkcrk said:


> What do you need a Poll for? To detail some data on how those who would answer your questions feel about the Flow Hive? I guess some people are into Polls. Me, I think they are meaningless. Only a select few will respond.


As I stated in my poll/thread  I didn't want to read through the 44 pages of the thread. I wanted a simple way to see how the beekeeping community viewed the Flow Hive.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Easy answer.........start reading............ . I would say from my perspective, curious would be the overwhelming feeling. A few haters, and the rest want to wait and see. G


----------



## Millenia (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*



gfbees13 said:


> As I stated in my poll/thread  I didn't want to read through the 44 pages of the thread. I wanted a simple way to see how the beekeeping community viewed the Flow Hive.


I'll sum it up for you. Most think it's a cool idea if it works. A few have ordered them to try. One has actually used it and says it works. Some are just waiting to see what happens but are intrigued. A few think it's all a bunch of hooey.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

99% are jealous of how much money the inventors have been able to amass already.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: Do NOT start another "Honey Flow" thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I haven't got bees but have watched enough you tube vidios to dread honey extraction. I love the ideal of the flow hive but am such a cheepskate that I don't think I could make myself pay for it till I try to extract first and just see how bad I really hate doing it. 

I am new enough to not know what it will do to bee keeping. I hear the commercial guys saying that it would not save any money on extraction but can't believe having no clean up of equiptment and being closer to bottleing would not save money and equiptment.

From my low knowlage base, it seems like a really neat ideal. 
gww


----------

